# Imprimante "inactif par défaut"



## vazen (22 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir,
quand je vais dans préférence système, imprimantes et fax, je trouve mon imprimante Canon MP600 avec à côté de son icône la mention "inactif par défaut" ? Ca veut dire quoi ? Merci.

PS : de manière plus générale, comment peut-on savoir la version du pilote de son imprimante ?


----------



## Zyrol (23 Septembre 2008)

vazen a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> quand je vais dans préférence système, imprimantes et fax, je trouve mon imprimante Canon MP600 avec à côté de son icône la mention "inactif par défaut" ? Ca veut dire quoi ? Merci.
> 
> PS : de manière plus générale, comment peut-on savoir la version du pilote de son imprimante ?



ça veut juste dire que tu n'imprimes pas en ce moment, moi, c'est pareil : 







pour avoir des infos : tu double-clique sur l'imprimante dans la colonne de gauche puis "informations"


----------

